# How can I find the exact date this was taken to determine if it was me taking the photo?



## Jared L. (Feb 25, 2016)

Hi, everyone. Several weeks ago I was doing a night shoot and when I went into my house to get my other lens that was on the table I came across this after reviewing my shots. My camera had been set to manual so I'm not sure how it was taken. I am sure it's something easy to track but I want to determine whether this was some accidental shot I somehow took, if one of my siblings was playing a prank or whether someone purposefully did this to me.


----------



## snowbear (Feb 25, 2016)

Jan 13 @ 7:07 PM
Search for "EXIF Reader" and download one.


----------



## oskiper (Mar 3, 2016)

Just like snowbear said... Or upload it to your Flickr account and press on "EXIF Data"... Or right click on it (if you have Windows), go to properties and then click on "details".


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 3, 2016)

1 - was the camera in your hand the entire time in relation to shots before or after that shot. 
If so, then you probably took it.
otherwise
2 - was there anyone else around the camera where you left it between that time.
If so, then they probably took it.
otherwise
3- Do you have a timer on your camera that may have accidentally been on?
or
4 - Do you believe in martians are actively invading the earth? If so, then that is a possibility too.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 3, 2016)

Lens: Canon EF 28-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM Shot at 30 mm
Exposure: Manual exposure, 1/10 sec, f/3.5, ISO 25600
Flash: Off, Did not fire
*Date: January 13, 2016 7:07:12PM *
Color Space: sRGB
Software: Photos 1.3
Field Of View: 41.5 deg
File: 5,184 × 3,456 JPEG (17.9 megapixels) 2,317,828 bytes (2.2 megabytes)


----------

